# mk4 alarm, where to tap lock/unlock



## Sh0cker (Sep 21, 2003)

Hey,
I'm doing a project of integrating mk4 power locks into mk3; old vacuum powered doors... time might stopped for them but that doesn't mean they have to stay like this.
Since i will not be using stock remote ( i have already DEI alarm w/ remote start) i need to wire few cables to be able to use new locks. 
Where do i tap door Lock and Unlock wires from aftermarket alarm?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: mk4 alarm, where to tap lock/unlock (Sh0cker)*

You are using just the motors?


----------



## Sh0cker (Sep 21, 2003)

*Re: mk4 alarm, where to tap lock/unlock (Enfig Motorsport)*

yeah...id like to use motors only but if thats not possible then wiring the comfort module shouldn't be a problem


----------



## Furley (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: mk4 alarm, where to tap lock/unlock (Sh0cker)*

if you'r ejust using the motors you need to wire two relays up to activate them. mk4 car's use a complicated system to operate the locks from factory, essentially they lock signal leaves the door in data form, and there's no actual "lock" wire outside of any doors.


----------



## Sh0cker (Sep 21, 2003)

*Re: mk4 alarm, where to tap lock/unlock (Furley)*

i took time to play with the locks and as i remember correctly servo was powered by two wires purple/yellow and blue/yellow... depending which direction current was supplied (+-) (-+) they would lock and unlock
since the alarm i have does not reverse polarity for lock/unlock, relays and small switch would have to trigger that reversal...
i found the switch that would sense if the lock was indeed locked though reversing polarity (red momentary switch on the photo)
before i get hands on that i'll wait for anyone else that might have better idea other than mine


----------



## Sh0cker (Sep 21, 2003)

*Re: mk4 alarm, where to tap lock/unlock (Sh0cker)*

I'll come back to my first question:
Where do i tap the wires for lock/unlock from my aftermarket alarm into stock mk4 alarm (with power windows)?


----------



## phd-12v (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: mk4 alarm, where to tap lock/unlock (Sh0cker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sh0cker* »_I'll come back to my first question:
Where do i tap the wires for lock/unlock from my aftermarket alarm into stock mk4 alarm (with power windows)? 
 from the FAQ section in the car audio forum:
_DOOR LOCK WIRING 
what we are basically doing is getting to the key cylinder wiring. the factory uses 2 wires coming from the driver door key cylinder to arm/disarm the factory alarm--if you were to wire additional relays to these wires, and hold the pulse going to the wire, your windows will go up and down respectively
mk4's-Jetta/Golf/GTI
LOCK WIRE= yellow/blue in the driver door
UNLOCK WIRE= green/red or yellow/green in the driver door
these 2 wires are in the rear mosr portion of the driver door, they are a NEGATIVE pulse system---1 pulse on the LOCK wire will lock all doors, and arm the factory alarm. 1 pulse on the UNLOCK wire will disarm the factory alarm, and unlock the driver door only. Most newer alarm systems have a programming feature for double pulse unlock, you want to program this to ON. This way you will unlock all doors, and disarm the factory alarm in one shot---as a note, if your alarm remote starter unit has thin wiring that flips its polarity depending on the vehicle, you best bet is to put relays on the wires ---i have in fact gotten it to work with 1 amp diodes, but i dont recommend it--(i was in a pinch) _


----------

